#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## Anonymous

不知道要說什麼..
我很呆.沒專長.
學習鼠繪中...

請前輩多指教 D

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

嗯嗯 請多指教
歡迎來到此樂園^^ (哪啊?)

麻煩請其他接待人員上臺 謝謝 (被踹下臺

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

那也算我一份吧(笑)
個人也是沒什麼專長...倒是常在弄小說
但我急著馬上貼...(內容過短怕被說是短文...其實我那些小說都是在yahoo家族貼的...而轉貼過來)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

嘎喔~歡迎喔\(一▽一)\~/(一▽一)/
虎毛也來啦~~
好久不見~XD

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

你是...誰啊!?(汗)
抱歉...剛來的我口氣有點衝...
如有冒犯...還請多包容

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 你是...誰啊!?(汗)
> 抱歉...剛來的我口氣有點衝...
> 如有冒犯...還請多包容


阿阿...其實我也不確定你是不是那個虎毛說...@@"(汗)
之前在奇摩用的名子是[冰原白狼] 帳號:hc_2233
你去過雷的家族嗎?

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

喔~原來是你啊^^(大笑)
雷的家族嗎...喔~抱歉，我已經離開囉
跟他吵好幾次...避免又鬧太大...(其實已經鬧大過了)
我選擇離開...不過偶爾會想念他的家族...因為那家族給我不少動力(也是因為雷的家族...讓我對上"家族"的頻率高達n次以上...想到就上，想到就上)

----------


## 野狼1991

喔喔~歡迎阿~
雷的家族阿~
我也是一員~
那...歡迎了~XD

----------


## 野

歡迎新獸喔^^

請到處晃晃並注意腐獸出沒!

請不要割破座椅(?)，禁止隨地大小便(???!)(死在血攤中...)

總之~歡迎歡迎

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

> 喔喔~歡迎阿~
> 雷的家族阿~
> 我也是一員~
> 那...歡迎了~XD


敝人很感謝你們熱烈的歡迎...但雷的家族...有空幫我請個安吧^^"
我跟他的想法不大相同...不敢回去，避免又有"筆戰"發生...

----------


## Genesis

大家好呀＞／／／＜
我也是新來的！
（謎：沒人叫你來阿。）
（塔：。口。＂）
希望能跟各位成為朋友！
（謎：當初不知道誰喔！還說課業很忙沒法來！）
（塔：呃，反正不是我＞＜＂（硬是狡辯）
我還頗擅長手繪的
可是不敢貼上來～
怕各位見笑！
（謎：叫你畫多啦Ａ夢，你給我畫包子？！）
（塔：饒命壓！疑？！這分明是你畫的！）

----------


## 伊魯

新獸歡迎呀XD
該說的前面應該都說過了

最可怕的那隻還沒出現的樣子
要小心唷~不然怎麼被撲倒的都不知道=ˇ=

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

你們不認為在報到文討論別人的家族有點文不對題嗎@@?
咦?
不過那個家族...
唉....算了 (逃

新來的就再發一篇吧 還是說你是他的室友的說呢?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

唉呀呀~~只是問一下是不是認識的而已啦~~@@"
總之新來的都歡迎的啦~~

----------


## Anonymous

抱歉了..最近比較少上網.
沒辦法 cry 誰叫我要基測了
例假日才比較有機會上網

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

你好呀~噓....啊對不起打錯了 是"虛"
歡迎來到腐之樂園(喔又打錯了 是"狼"之樂園)
房間裡那些皮鞭蠟燭手銬等東西不要理它
那些都只是裝飾品.....(ㄟˊ這些話好像某獸常常說呢.....= =)

----------


## 妤

:Very Happy:  你好~歡迎加入這個好地方!
希望在這裡可以使你開心歐

----------


## 銀月貓

> 你好呀~噓....啊對不起打錯了 是"虛"
> 歡迎來到腐之樂園(喔又打錯了 是"狼"之樂園)
> 房間裡那些皮鞭蠟燭手銬等東西不要理它
> 那些都只是裝飾品.....(ㄟˊ這些話好像某獸常常說呢.....= =)


= =.....

大家都把我的台詞背起來了呀= =?

orz....

----------


## 刃

我也是新加的!!
還請多多指教---只會胡思亂想
如有冒犯請多包涵
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

血流如注   在水中漾了開來   
痛   不成   傷   不成
孤獨侵蝕著我   
慢慢的  緩緩的 
像利刃劃破了心   火焰般的燃燒著我
孤獨  絕望   已近
滴滴答答  答答滴滴   時間催促著我
望前　望後　望左　望右　完全沒有援手
只能靜靜的祈禱:
長生天　騰格里　請你伸出胳膊　幫我一把吧
望天　從騰格里的雙眸中　望見希望
熱血沸騰　邁開步伐
走向新希望............

◎寫得很差　希望別見怪　還是要送給樂園裡的所有人

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

歡迎來到腐敗、骯髒、變態、淫亂的大本營(不、不要打我啊～眾歐至死)
今後也請多多為樂園獻出一份心力吧，
付出越多，樂園會回饋給你的也會越多，多多努力吧！
至於學測...其實不用太放在心上啦= =(教壞小孩子啊...)
該唸的唸完，不用太執著於父母的壓力，
覺得自己想上哪所學校就拼到那個程度，就可以了。
相信你在樂園會發現，那些並不是那麼的重要。

我似乎開始講廢話了...

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎三位來到狼之樂園~~
這裡可以讓你畫技更上一層樓
發洩心情 寫寫文章 討論各種事情
最重要的就是.....
讓你從從純潔變成腐XD(爆)
不管怎麼樣 還是要常常過來看看(笑)

----------


## 嵐隱

喔喔~~~
那也讓我腐ㄧ下吧！
最近加入樂園的白目犬、嵐隱。
~!

----------


## Genesis

徹底見識到狼版的腐敗大大們．．．
（逃竄）

----------


## 布雷克

哎呀呀......可憐狗兒小心呀...
小心背後...雖然呢我也是腐狼一隻....

小心別跟不認識的獸在現實相約喔....喔呵呵...
重點...!這裡是腐獸群集地喔..

----------


## Genesis

原來你就是布魯狼大大!!!
聽過不少你的"腐敗事蹟"= ="

----------


## 野狼1991

耶耶~又有一隻新獸耶~(戳戳)
對了秋田虎毛熊犬阿~
以後就叫你虎毛喔~不然就叫秋田吧....不然字好長XD

----------


## Genesis

叫他虎毛～

我都這樣叫他

這樣叫他他就有反應了

----------


## 野

哎呀~
這麼多新獸一擁而上...不行!!我沒那個體力(?)
新獸^^
歡迎歡迎阿~~
狼版是個純潔的地方(鼻子變長)
別擔心周圍的東西(?)
歡迎來到樂園  :Very Happy:

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

> 叫他虎毛～
> 
> 我都這樣叫他
> 
> 這樣叫他他就有反應了


上次這版面的聊天室還要我選3角色的名稱捏(傻眼)
結果名稱被改來改去的...我也不強調什麼啦~秋田或虎毛就夠了..."熊犬"只是"訓練稱號"而已...




> 耶耶~又有一隻新獸耶~(戳戳)
> 對了秋田虎毛熊犬阿~
> 以後就叫你虎毛喔~不然就叫秋田吧....不然字好長XD


那還真是對不起喔(淚奔)

----------


## 布雷克

> 原來你就是布魯狼大大!!!
> 聽過不少你的"腐敗事蹟"= ="


阿...被發現了...呵呵..(抓頭

因為歡迎新獸呀...(灑花)

----------

